
Habitable zones around almost extremely spinning black holes - raattgift
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.10991v1
======
PaulHoule
I've wondered if there is a civilization somewhere that runs on energy from
the jet that comes out of a quasar.

The main trouble I see with it is that the output varies a lot depending on
the rate at which stuff is falling into the black hole.

Maybe you could modulate that with large dust clouds and create vast amounts
of living space with small (1000 km radius) ringworlds.

